# Possible Crack Fuji SL 3.0



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all, have a Fuji SL 3.0 and noticed some small cracking around downtube at junction of Seatstays. It seems to be cracked in top clearcoat but not sure if a more significant crack is developing. Anyone knowing this as a known issue or anything similar before? Pic to follow. Thanks, J.


----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## firefighter56 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd get it looked at, probably just cosmetic but it did have to flex enough to crack the paint so you never know.


----------



## dvang066 (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a similar crack on my Altamira 3.0


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

I would switch to a longer seatpost just to try something different. Maybe it will slow down the crack just a little, what an odd place.


----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)

dvsng066 would you have any pics of the crack in yours? Thanks, J.


----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent the PIC to my LBS and they are checking with Fuji on any background to this issue. See where it goes I guess.
Anyone with anything similar here been back to Fuji/Advanced Sports?


----------



## jmoore49 (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a great response back from my LBS and Advanced. Advanced confirmed that it was just paint cracking and not the carbon layer. They suggested to remove some paint to confirm, which I did and definitely not a crack. They also stated that they have paint cracking in many models so not necessarily a concern. Must be that in higher stress areas over time the paint gets brittle. Sent some great pics and examples and set my mind at rest. Happy days!


----------



## ammodawg (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that its okay. My wife gives me hell because I will thrash around on my mountain bike but pamper my road bike


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

jmoore49 said:


> Got a great response back from my LBS and Advanced. Advanced confirmed that it was just paint cracking and not the carbon layer. They suggested to remove some paint to confirm, which I did and definitely not a crack. They also stated that they have paint cracking in many models so not necessarily a concern. Must be that in higher stress areas over time the paint gets brittle. Sent some great pics and examples and set my mind at rest. Happy days!


That's not great news, but not bad indeed. Can you post some pics of the paint you removed off your bike?


----------

